# They’re Coming For ‘Em: Illinois *Gun Confiscation Law



## jimLE (Feb 8, 2014)

They’re Coming For ‘Em: Illinois *Gun Confiscation Law Set To Go Into


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

Huh, looks like this thread kind of failed to launch.

You referring to the Deerfield ordinance that is in direct violation of state law or the red flag law sitting on the governor's desk?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Correct and/or elaborate on the original post. What we have here is a failure to communicate.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## jimLE (Feb 8, 2014)

Hope this works
https://townhall.com/tipsheet/mattv...486582?utm_source=thdailypm&utm_medium=email&


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

Ok, Deerfield it is. They suck. Their ordinance is absolutely, stone cold in conflict with state law and multiple entities are trying to get an injunction before it goes into effect. They should get bounced out in a hurry once it goes to court. Also, Deefield sucks.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

They're already being sued. Twice now.

Second lawsuit seeks to halt Deerfield&apos;s assault weapons ban - Deerfield Review


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Liberalism always produces the exact opposite of its stated intent. Write it down.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Liberals will keep trying. Eventually they will get what they want because some judge will be asleep at the wheel


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

White Shadow said:


> Ok, Deerfield it is. They suck. Their ordinance is absolutely, stone cold in conflict with state law and multiple entities are trying to get an injunction before it goes into effect. They should get bounced out in a hurry once it goes to court. Also, Deefield sucks.


they were told by all kinds of legal eagles - that their BS legal reasoning to renege on the statewide gun law agreement was stupid as hell - going to run up a couple of $$ Million $$$ in legal bills for nothing ...

and if they are actually stupid enough to violate some resident's 2A rights >>>>> they can just sign over the town ...


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

White Shadow said:


> Huh, looks like this thread kind of failed to launch.
> 
> You referring to the Deerfield ordinance that is in direct violation of state law or the red flag law sitting on the governor's desk?


don't think there's any of those BS anti-gun bills pending anymore - Gov Rauner cleaned them all off his desk with his veto pen ....


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

Illini Warrior said:


> don't think there's any of those BS anti-gun bills pending anymore - Gov Rauner cleaned them all off his desk with his veto pen ....


Nope. There are currently three sitting on his desk he hasn't acted on. I'd wager he signs all three of them.

HB2354 - Lethal Order of Protection - This version has some gaping holes in it that will cause problems.
SB0337 - Gun Dealer Certification - The new and improved "Lite" version of the gun dealer licensing bill Rauner vetoed.
SB3256 - 72 hour waiting period - Would make the waiting period on all firearms 72 hours.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

White Shadow said:


> Nope. There are currently three sitting on his desk he hasn't acted on. I'd wager he signs all three of them.
> 
> HB2354 - Lethal Order of Protection - This version has some gaping holes in it that will cause problems.
> SB0337 - Gun Dealer Certification - The new and improved "Lite" version of the gun dealer licensing bill Rauner vetoed.
> SB3256 - 72 hour waiting period - Would make the waiting period on all firearms 72 hours.


he's playing for votes - but I doubt he signs any of them - more to lose than gain ....


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Who cares?? You should have stocked up after the 2008 panic. If you haven't figured it out by now, oh well.


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

SB3256 is one of the items he asked for in his amendatory veto of one of the previous bills. I don't remember if HB2354 is or not. When Rauner vetoed the original gun dealer licensing bill he stated the reason was that it was too much of a burden so they stripped a bunch of the red tape and sent it back. 

He's going to have a hard time explaining another round of vetoes. That's why I'm guessing he sits on them as long as he is allowed and then signs them. I'm thinking he gambles on pulling some moderates to his side by shorting gun owners. He squeaked out the primary win already, wouldn't surprise me at all if he reasons the conservatives who voted against him in the primary won't vote for Pritzker no matter what he does.

Whatever Rauner does, I figure he loses in November because he has pissed off just about every possible category of voters and is running a miserable excuse of a campaign so far.


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

Chipper said:


> Who cares?? You should have stocked up after the 2008 panic. If you haven't figured it out by now, oh well.


I'm not too worried about the impact of these particular bills on my ability to access anything. I am, however, a late bloomer. Guns weren't even on my radar as something interesting in 2008. I have some decent supplies even given the late start.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Chipper said:


> Who cares?? ..............


We all should.

Although _we_ all know they're unconstitutional and will end up being ruled out of existence, the fact that these types of bills keep getting introduced means the mindset of the country is changing. Politicians are distancing themselves from the Supreme Law of the Land. And all it will take is a judge to agree with them on a case or two here or there. And once the precedence is set, the floodgates will be opened.

The only thing necessary for the triumph of evil is that good men do nothing.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

back pack hack said:


> we all should.
> 
> Although _we_ all know they're unconstitutional and will end up being ruled out of existence, the fact that these types of bills keep getting introduced means the mindset of the country is changing. Politicians are distancing themselves from the supreme law of the land. And all it will take is a judge to agree with them on a case or two here or there. And once the precedence is set, the floodgates will be opened.
> 
> The only thing necessary for the triumph of evil is that good men do nothing.


*
exactly *

you fight EVERY injustice that comes along - and not just the 2A Rights stuff - or the stuff that effects YOU .... once that door cracks open even the least little bit - the Left starts trying to get their foot in the door ....


----------

